# ABGA Registration questions



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, I'm just getting started with registered boers, and I had a couple questions. 

When tattooing how would you go about doing that. And what color ink would show up best on black ears? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There are several instructional videos you can find on Youtube. I find that it's easiest if you have two sets of tattoo pliers or a rotating one since you have to have the herd name on one side and the herd number on the other. I tattoo black and red goats that have dark pigment and I've always used green paste. It is really messy but it is easier for me than the roll on. I also put it on their ears and on the letters/numbers then rub baking soda on the ear afterwards. Supposedly it helps set it but for me it helps absorb some of the paste and any blood


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, thanks I'll have to get some green ink. Id imagine it's pretty bloody. Is it best to do when goats are young or older?


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

There are two large veins that run the length of their ear, if you hit one of those then their can be a lot of blood. I just tattoo in between those. The tattoo has to be done before you send the registration papers so I tattoo when they are kids before I sell them off the farm. For my own I just tattoo before I send the papers in which is usually before 18 months, that's when the price goes up through ABGA.


----------



## Blackheadedboers (Dec 19, 2013)

Okay, thanks for all the info, this is a huge learning curve for me.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good video.


----------

